# Favorite PLL Algs



## CreepersTKOED (Dec 12, 2017)

I was just wonder what are people's personal favorite PLL Alg is meaning which one do you find the most fun.

Mine is a Z perm: R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U2
Just because of how nicely it flows.
(This is my first post by the way, I have no idea if I'm doing this right XD)


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 12, 2017)

Mine is this T perm:

*R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'*


----------



## CreepersTKOED (Dec 12, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Mine is this T perm:
> 
> *R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'*


Thats and interesting one. (Edit: I just realized this is the same one I use ... derp)


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 12, 2017)

This one is my favourite because it's almost 2-gen and super fast and easy. 

R' U R U' x' U (R U2 R' U' R U' R') U2 R U R' U' x

The first 4 moves are really just a sledgehammer performed at a rotation, the part in brackets is an Anti-Sune, and it has a sexy finish. I don't understand why this isn't the alg everyone uses.


----------



## CreepersTKOED (Dec 12, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> This one is my favourite because it's almost 2-gen and super fast and easy.
> 
> R' U R U' x' U (R U2 R' U' R U' R') U2 R U R' U' x
> 
> The first 4 moves are really just a sledgehammer performed at a rotation, the part in brackets is an Anti-Sune, and it has a sexy finish. I don't understand why this isn't the alg everyone uses.


Very interesting I actually hate the alg that I currently use for that perm (I forgot which one it is) so I might actually use that one.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 12, 2017)

Jb perm: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


----------



## CreepersTKOED (Dec 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Jb perm: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'


I also use this one and I can see why you like it.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Dec 12, 2017)

(similar to AlphaSheep's above...)

I learned this nice V Perm not too long ago: *X'* (R' F R F') U R U2 (R' U' R U' R' U2 (R) U R' U') 
(it's easy to remember as a: "sledgehammer" U R U2 "Sune" into "easy move"!)

but I guess my favorite is really a category... Permutations of Edges Only
I like all these because i like Middle slice moves:
H-Perm: *M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 *
Z-Perm: *M2 U' M2 U' M2 F2 M2 F2*
U-Perm: *M2 u M' u2 M' u M2*


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## CreepersTKOED (Dec 12, 2017)

Solvador Cubi said:


> (similar to AlphaSheep's above...)
> 
> I learned this nice V Perm not too long ago: *X'* (R' F R F') U R U2 (R' U' R U' R' U2 (R) U R' U')
> (it's easy to remember as a: "sledgehammer" U R U2 "Sune" into "easy move"!)
> ...


I'm not a big fan of slice moves personally I try to avoid them, but hey everybody likes something different that's why I created this thread.


----------



## pglewis (Dec 13, 2017)

Solvador Cubi said:


> U-Perm: *M2 u M' u2 M' u M2*



I've always used the unconventional R2 U S' U2 S U R2, but I like this one and never knew about it.


----------



## Arc (Dec 13, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen someone who uses the same Jb as me. r' F R F' r U2 R' U R U2 R'


----------



## CreepersTKOED (Dec 13, 2017)

Arc said:


> I don't think I've ever seen someone who uses the same Jb as me. r' F R F' r U2 R' U R U2 R'


I've never actually seen that one but I probably would have used it if it was the first one I learned for Jb but I like the one im currently using


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Dec 13, 2017)

I hate N perms give me best alg for N perms?


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 13, 2017)

pglewis said:


> I've always used the unconventional R2 U S' U2 S U R2, but I like this one and never knew about it.



Same alg from a different angle, also equivalent to an R2 conjugation of the Mu alg: r2 u M' u2 M' u r2.

(I tried to use this alg for a while, but it was too much slower than just AUF + RU U perm + AUF.)


----------



## CreepersTKOED (Dec 13, 2017)

Rahul Tirkey said:


> I hate N perms give me best alg for N perms?


Unfortunately I know all the algs for pll except the G and N perm algs so I can't give you one maybe someone will post one eventually. (I hate G perms and I think it's a Ja perm)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 13, 2017)

T perm is the best

This R-perm comes close
R2 F R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U2 R

and so does this G perm
F2 Rw2 R2 D R2 D' R2 U R2 U' Rw2 F2


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 13, 2017)

I haven't learned it yet, this this Ja perm: x R2' F R F' R U2' r' U r U2' x'

This is what it looks like: https://i.imgur.com/jbDbHED.gifv


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 13, 2017)

Rahul Tirkey said:


> I hate N perms give me best alg for N perms?


Go to the request an alg thread. Or algdb.net.


----------



## pglewis (Dec 13, 2017)

Aesthetically, I love the symmetry of E-perm. 

Speed, I love J and U. 

I'm also fond of the flow of this Ra perm: (R U' R' U') (R U R D) (R' U' R D') R' U2 R'


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Dec 16, 2017)

I could do the R perm over...and over...and over....and over..
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2

Also G perm (yes, I know)


----------



## xitvono (Dec 18, 2017)

one of my favorites is this Ja perm, which is L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R
Also I enjoy this Y perm, which is my favorite diagonal swap permutation. It is the nonstandard
F R U' R' U' R U y' R U R' B' R U' R2


----------



## Hazel (Dec 19, 2017)

My Ja perm, I use this for 2x2 PLL too and I don't see many people at all use it but I can sub-1 it: x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2
Only problem is that the alg ends up doing an x2 by the end, so if you have an AUF it's really an ADF.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Dec 19, 2017)

My fav PLL alg is the U(b) perm
R U'R U R U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 19, 2017)

Uhhh I use Roux so PLL is PML 
(M2 U2 M2 U2)


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Dec 20, 2017)

1001010101001 said:


> Uhhh I use Roux so PLL is PML
> (M2 U2 M2 U2)


What is the ful form of PML?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 20, 2017)

Prabal Baishya said:


> What is the ful form of PML?


Permute middle layer I guess.

Most people call it 4c though it is technically a layer


----------



## theawesomecuber (Dec 20, 2017)

Anything MU (U H and Z standard MU algs).
Anything RUD (Aa Ab and E standard algs).

Ga: R2 u R' U R' U' r U' R2 F' U F
I execute that in a pretty similar way to the way Drew Brads executes it.

You can never go wrong with standard Jb and T.

V: z D' R2 D R2' U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U'
I honestly believe that every cuber who uses CFOP should use this V perm (at least for 3x3, it's pretty bad for big cubes+OH). It's that good.


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 20, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> This one is my favourite because it's almost 2-gen and super fast and easy.
> 
> R' U R U' x' U (R U2 R' U' R U' R') U2 R U R' U' x
> 
> The first 4 moves are really just a sledgehammer performed at a rotation, the part in brackets is an Anti-Sune, and it has a sexy finish. I don't understand why this isn't the alg everyone uses.


What permutation is it?


----------



## pglewis (Dec 21, 2017)

theawesomecuber said:


> V: z D' R2 D R2' U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U'
> I honestly believe that every cuber who uses CFOP should use this V perm (at least for 3x3, it's pretty bad for big cubes+OH). It's that good.



Funny thing about muscle memory... I played with this for several minutes before I realized it's the one I've always used. It can flow very well.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 21, 2017)

theawesomecuber said:


> Ga: R2 u R' U R' U' r U' R2 F' U F
> I execute that in a pretty similar way to the way Drew Brads executes it.


Like this?


----------



## RedJack22 (Dec 21, 2017)

xitvono said:


> one of my favorites is this Ja perm, which is L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R
> Also I enjoy this Y perm, which is my favorite diagonal swap permutation. It is the nonstandard
> F R U' R' U' R U y' R U R' B' R U' R2


You probably shouldn't be using that Y perm, considering there are much better ones, like this one:

F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'



pglewis said:


> I've always used the unconventional R2 U S' U2 S U R2, but I like this one and never knew about it.


If you want to use M style U perms, you should try these! I use them, and they are fast! (just make sure to hold the solved bar at the back!)

Ua: M2 U M U2 M' U M2
Ub: M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2


Rahul Tirkey said:


> I hate N perms give me best alg for N perms?


Sure! Here are the algs I use!

Na: R U R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' (Basically, the first 4 moves set-up into a Jb perm).
Nb:R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 21, 2017)

RedJack22 said:


> What permutation is it?


V


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 14, 2018)

CMLL: L' U R U' L U R'
EO: M
LR: M2
4c: U2 M2 U2


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 14, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> CMLL: L' U R U' L U R'
> EO: M
> LR: M2
> 4c: U2 M2 U2


(i) Someone already made that joke in this thread.
(ii) That someone was _you_.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 1, 2018)

It's e perm that almost no one uses.
x U R' U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L U' R' U x


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 31, 2021)

E Perm: x' L' U L D' L' U' L D L' U' L D' L' U L D


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 31, 2021)

I feel like V-Perm is severely underrated. I can do the RUD-Gen Rotationless one with no regrips and im pretty fast at it (sub-1.5 on a good enough turning cube) for a guy that averages 20 with CFOP (my main method is waterman).


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 31, 2021)

J perm obviously
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
E perm is also one of my favourite PLL's
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' 
it's just satisfying to execute


Solvador Cubi said:


> U-Perm: *M2 u M' u2 M' u M2*


I actually used that U perm before but I changed to M2 U M U2 M' U M2.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 31, 2021)

V Perm


----------



## qwr (Aug 31, 2021)

Standard Ja Perm with exec l' R' F R F' R U2 r' U L F2 (it looks stupid but that's how I execute)


----------



## Waffles (Aug 31, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> E Perm: x' L' U L D' L' U' L D L' U' L D' L' U L D


Lefty or just prefer Lefty algs?

Despite preferring my left hand for algorithms, I use lots of righty algs as well, so here’s a list for references, in order of best to worst for me

Lefty:
Aa perm
Ab perm
Ja perm
Z perm
E perm
T perm
Gd perm
Nb perm

Righty:
Ub perm
Ua perm
Jb perm
H perm
Y perm
Rb perm
Ra perm
Gb perm
Gc perm
Ga perm
V perm
F perm
Na perm

Most of my *algorithms *are standard (I assume), but most of my executions differ slightly from other people’s

Edit: nice bump


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 31, 2021)

Gc for life


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 31, 2021)

(M2 U' M2) U2 (M2 U' M2)


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 1, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Gc for life


I started using wide u Gc Perm, it's faster than other Gc Perms but 
1. It's tps isn't too good aand the reason why it is fast is because it has 12 moves
2. It's probably my slowest PLL still. I'll have to drill it and get it better than other PLLs.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 1, 2021)

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
Also Maybe: x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x'
Another one: l2 x' F R F' R U2 r' U r U2


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 1, 2021)

Another one: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 1, 2021)

My favorites in order:
1)Us
2)H
3)T, As
4)Y, Gc
5)rest of the Gs
6)F
7)Rs
8)V
9)Ns
10)E

If you're wondering as to why Gc is ranked so high, It's because it's my fastest G perm and it's really, really, really fast(1.2-1.3 for me compared to 1.5-1.6 for the other Gs)


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> My favorites in order:
> 1)Us
> 2)H
> 3)T, As
> ...


I think he meant favourite as in best execution and not time.


CreepersTKOED said:


> I was just wonder what are people's personal favorite PLL Alg is meaning which one do you find the most fun.
> 
> Mine is a Z perm: R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R' U2
> Just because of how nicely it flows.
> (This is my first post by the way, I have no idea if I'm doing this right XD)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 1, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> I think he meant favourite as in best execution and not time.


My favourites are usually time-based lol.
For exec based though, ig switch Ns and V.


----------

